# How to rebuild Outlook 2011 for mac identity???



## James-Hubbard (Sep 15, 2014)

I was exporting outlook for mac data file (to import it into apple mail), and suddenly Outlook email client crashed and when I tried again it said that I need to rebuild the Outlook for mac database using rebuild utility. I took help from some professional technicians but it was a dead end. They said that my outlook for mac database was corrupt and they could not help me any further. I had years of emails in outlook for mac that I needed to move to apple mail as I was fed up of these frequently occuring outlook 2011 errors. Please if anyone could help me in this case then it will be very helpful.

Thanks


----------



## BudV (Apr 3, 2012)

I don't have any personal experience with this, but this may start you in the right direction.
While in Outlook, click Help, search for "rebuild". The drop-down menu includes "About the Office Database" and "Rebuild the Office Database".

Good luck.


----------



## ethangold (Oct 29, 2014)

Outlook database rebuilding have some perquisites such as space and memory requirements. Depending upon the database size the space required for rebuilding might be large. For example if you have an email database of 20 GB, the amount of free space required would be close to 300 GB's for a successful rebuild. Also, atleast 8GB of memory is required for rebuilding identity. Even after all above there is no guarantee that the identity will be rebuilt successfully and if rebuilt properly then there is no surety that it will not get corrupt again.

In your case as you already have got the outlook inspected by technicians, the chances are slim that identity rebuild would be successful as outlook data is corrupt. The only way data can be recovered from identity would be by directly accessing contents of identity as outlook stores email messages in olk14 format. I would suggest you to start afresh with a new email client but if you need data from corrupt identity you may perform a quick google search for recovering emails from outlook mac olk14 messages.


----------

